# Slightly Stoopid



## slomoking13 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't wait for their concert in Chicago.. March 26th congress theater!
[youtube]U6AdbjzKXsM[/youtube]


----------



## Truckn (Feb 7, 2010)

Never heard of them, but thats not a bad song. I'll have look em up. ( you know goto the record store and sift through albums.)


----------



## lunari (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my fav bands


----------



## indyman (Feb 7, 2010)

slomoking13 said:


> Can't wait for their concert in Chicago.. March 26th congress theater!
> [youtube]U6AdbjzKXsM[/youtube]


My son hangs out with c-money at the love lab in o.b ca they rock my sons band is righteous blend u will see them soon!!Derek at the love lab is how everybody met each other!!!


----------



## FUPAGUNT (Feb 8, 2010)

Never saw the video for that, crazy shit.


----------



## slomoking13 (Feb 8, 2010)

indyman said:


> My son hangs out with c-money at the love lab in o.b ca they rock my sons band is righteous blend u will see them soon!!Derek at the love lab is how everybody met each other!!!


i'll have to check them out! i wish i could have been at the cannabis cup to watch them last november haha


----------



## gopherbuddah (Feb 11, 2010)

I met these guys at the House Of Blues in Atlantic city when they played the Jagermeister music tour in 05. A friend of mine is a liquor salesman and got the all access hook up. It was these guys and Peppered I think, lots of jagerbombs alot is still fuzzy.


----------



## slomoking13 (Feb 11, 2010)

i think you mean Pepper lol.. they are pretty good too!


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

ive seen slightlt 3 times i love them soo much saw em with the expendables


----------



## KeegoSmalls (Feb 19, 2010)

been listening to them for almost 10 years now, been to at least a dozen shows, and kyle has got us backstage when we didn't have any tickets...they make great smokin music, i think they are even better then Sublime and those are STRONG words. Rebelution is another good one


----------



## stonedoutcam (Feb 19, 2010)

KeegoSmalls said:


> been listening to them for almost 10 years now, been to at least a dozen shows, and kyle has got us backstage when we didn't have any tickets...they make great smokin music, i think they are even better then Sublime and those are STRONG words. Rebelution is another good one



HAHA YEA MAN I LOVE SLIGHTLY I BEEN LISTENING TO EM FOR 8 YEARS IM 18 SUBLIME AND 311 MY HOME LIFE I HAVE ACTUALLY A HUGEEEEEEEEE VARIETY OF MUCIS JSUT MY MAIN SMOKE MUSIC IS 

LIKE 311 ,SLIGHTLY STOOPID , SUBLIME,
THE BETA BAND ,THE EXPENDABLES 
LONG BEACH DUB ALLSTARS


sorry didnt relise caps was on


slightly is great i listen to the longest barrel ride last time i ate brownies it was great i actually was so stoned i listen to it twice


----------



## slomoking13 (Feb 19, 2010)

i've only been listening to them for about 4 years or so... the only other two times i saw them they were with the expendables and it was great, everyone in that place was smoking bud!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Feb 19, 2010)

They play alot of punk when they play shows in chicago, beware.


----------



## neilsweaky (Feb 19, 2010)

My favorite 2 songs are above the clouds and Baby i like it.


----------



## slomoking13 (Feb 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> They play alot of punk when they play shows in chicago, beware.


really?... i like the songs like 2 A.M., officer, collie man, everything you need


----------

